# Geburtstagseinladung Anfänger



## Mazo (30. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich muss gleich vorweg nehmen, ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger!
Ich muss für meine Mutter zum 50er die Einladung gestalten und wollte deshalb aus ein paar alten Bildern einen 50 Formen(besser gesagt eine 50 schreiben in den 50er bilder einfügen) ! Leider bin ich sehr schnell an meine Grenzen gestoßen! wenn  irgendwer für mich ein tutorial hätte oder sonst irgendwie helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Ich hab natürlich schon das forum durchsucht aber nix gefunden.

Danke im voraus

Marco


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. April 2006)

Hallo,

Schau mal hier: Text in Zahlenform
Ansonsten kannst Du die Suche auch mit den Stichworten "Text in Form einfügen" füttern.

Gruß


----------

